
Jack Dorsey believes Bitcoin will be the world’s sole currency within 10 years - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/21/bitcoin-jack-dorsey-quote-single-currency/
======
siruncledrew
> Says the person with a vested interest in the Cash app that allows buying
> BTC.

------
coolbreeze
Too soon for April fools

------
grzm
Earlier discussion, over 40 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16637190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16637190)

------
fruitzome
Bitcoin Cash is bitcoin.

LN cannot work due to routing and Sybil attacks.

Do your research and you will see that BTC is dead coin walking and does not
resemble vision or even the technical plans of the original whitepaper.

Long live bitcoin

